# Curiosity



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Has anyone ever use gamo lead ball 177 pellets as small small game hunting ammo? About 9 grains and about $7 for 500


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

.177 bbs are just to light for slingshot hunting.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't like using lead unless it's easily recoverable. .490 is pretty much it for me. Plus .177 is pretty small for hunting.


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cheers just wondering! Might add to the arsenal for can cutting!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ive used the .22 round lead balls for air rifles on a couple of little mice before. thats as close as i've gotten to what you're asking.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

slingshooterPT said:


> .177 bbs are just to light for slingshot hunting.


i politely disagree. its dependent on two things- weight and speed plus what the "target" is. another major factor is distance.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Imperial said:


> slingshooterPT said:
> 
> 
> > .177 bbs are just to light for slingshot hunting.
> ...


No matter what - the speeds that you can get with bbs using a catapult are not enough to take general small game from average distances....


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sufficient for mice and rats?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

WoodPigeon said:


> No matter what - the speeds that you can get with bbs using a catapult are not enough to take general small game from average distances....
> 
> i politely disagree. its dependent on two things- weight and speed plus what the "target" is. another major factor is distance.
> 
> .177 bbs are just to light for slingshot hunting.





Rookie1234 said:


> Sufficient for mice and rats?


with lead, remember the impact from lead spreads out over the hit area, steel dont. if im able to shoot a b.b. out of a slingshot with the same or better fps as a cheap daisy b.b. rifle, knowing that it does the same or better against a tin can at the same distance, then yeah. but its like i said, your slingshot has to be set up right and the distance has to be close. its all about knowing your slingshot(weapon) and practicing your aim. people (2 or 3?) on here have been able to get b.b.s chronied at 300 fps, just a bit over the avg. (270 fps?) of a $30 -$40 b.b. rifle. but lets be real, a .177 b.b. aint going to kill a bear. small pest like mice and sparrows, he!! yeah, ive taken mice before. rats are tough, better off useing pointed lead pellets and a proper rifle.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Imperial said:


> WoodPigeon said:
> 
> 
> > No matter what - the speeds that you can get with bbs using a catapult are not enough to take general small game from average distances....
> ...


And yet, sparrows and mice/rats are not game, small game or as the starter of the topic said "small small game" is pigeon, dove, squirrel and rabbit.


----------

